# Rahmengröße Keiler



## Fiveages (5. November 2008)

Servus zusammen,

auch wenn ich jetzt direkt als erstes von allen Seiten klein gemacht werde, weil ich mir anmaße für solch eine Frage ein neues Thema aufzumachen, schrecke ich trotzdem nicht zurück, da meiner Meinung nach ein Forum doch genau dafür da ist.

Also liebe Alutechfangemeinde es geht sich um Folgendes.

Will mir nen schicket DH Radel gönnen und dachte da doch direkt mal an den Keiler, von dem ich eigentlich nur Gutes gehört habe. Hinzu kommt, dass ich die Marke Alutech einfach nur genial find und ich es wichtig finde die innerdeutsche Handarbeitskunst zu fördern...so ein Rahmen von nem chinesischen Schweißroboter hat schließlich mal gar keinen Charme.

Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen Weg gefunden solch ein Schätzeken mal zur Probe zu fahren. Da ich 1,96 groß bin stelle ich mir nun die alles entscheidende Rahmengrößenfrage? ( Schritthöhe ist übrigens 98 cm )

Also L oder XL das ist hier die Frage???

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da behilflich sein.
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus


----------



## Marina (5. November 2008)

ganz klar XL.
L ist bei deiner Größe auf jeden Fall zu klein, da stößt mit sicherheit am lenker an mit den knien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. November 2008)

ich bin genauso groß wie du
Meine wildsau is wohl xxl
Oberrohr 620mm


----------



## Wipp (6. November 2008)

schreib mal eine mail an den chef, der wird dir sagen ob xl oder ob er auf deine grösse anpasst.


----------



## Fiveages (6. November 2008)

Oh hey vielen Dank für die Antworten...hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter!!

Dann noch Happy Ride an Alle!!


----------



## san_andreas (6. November 2008)

Ich bin 1,86 und fahre einen Pudel in L. Könnte schon sein, dass du mehr brauchst.
Red einfach mal mit dem Jürgen.


----------



## JanikF. (6. November 2008)

XL!  bin so ziemlich genauso groß wie du und immer nen sonderbau zwischen L und xl gefahren weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte. Aber im nachhinein wäre XL aufjedenfall das richtige gewesen... also

*xl*​


----------



## Johnny Jape (6. November 2008)

xl sondergröße


bin 1,80 war vor ort beim jürgen und hab mir eins in L bestellt

übrigens aus den gleichen gründen die du angibst 

und wenn du da warst wird dir das alles vor ort bestätigt

allein den ganzen spaß den ich auf der rückfahrt hatte


----------



## Fiveages (7. November 2008)

Sooooooo Leute ich nochmal!!

Meine Kaufentscheidung nähert isch dem Siedepunkt. Leider musste ich mich aus finanziellen Gründen gegen den Keiler entscheiden...finds echt schade, aber als armer Student muss man halt gucken wo man bleibt...Studiengebühren sei dank.

Bin jetzt nun schlußendlich an zwei Rädern hängen geblieben, die mich sehr interessieren.

Nen Pudel in XL und den quasi selbst aufbauen.
Oder Norco Atomic Komplettbike.

Wie schauts aus? Eure Meinung zu den Rädern würd mich sehr interessieren.

Viele Grüße und heißen Dank im Voraus


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2008)

Ich bin zwar noch kein Norco ausgiebig gefahren, sie haben aber eine gute Qualität und ein tolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. So etwas wie der North Shore VW Golf.
Aber wer will schon VW Golf fahren ?

Also wenn bißchen finanzieller Spielraum da ist, würde ich immer ein Custombike vorziehen. Das Aufbauen macht Spaß und man fährt kein Bike, das im Park 10x in der Schlange vertreten ist.

Außerdem ist der Service vom Jürgen echt empfehlenswert.

Tatsächlich fahren tue ich den Pudel DH (mit Getriebe) und bin echt begeistert. Die Geometrie ist echt geil und funktioniert im DH gut. Ich bin sicher nicht der Über-Fahrer, fühle mich aber trotzdem sehr wohl auf dem Bike. Auch außerhalb des Bikeparks in den Schweizer Alpen hats mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Preislich ist der Rahmen auch ok.
Und die besseren Dämpfer bekommt man auch zu einem sehr moderaten Aufpreis.


----------



## JanikF. (8. November 2008)

kann mich san_andreas nur anschliessen bin gut 2 Jahre mitm Keiler gefahren alles tiptop, voll zufrieden.Dann hatte ich im oktober die möglichkeit einen Pudel in WB zu testen (Bilder in meiner Gallerie), ich muss sagen das Ding geht echt wie sau  und ich war so begeistert,dass der Pudel mein Arbeitsgerät 2009 werden wird 

Gerade in Sachen Service und allem würde ich einen Pudel vorziehen. Ausserdem ist sowas Handmade in Germany und jedes Custombike ist nen Einzelstück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 93Andy93 (15. Dezember 2008)

ich hätte da auch mal eine frage. ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Keiler zulegen. ich bin 176cm groß und wollte fragen ob da die rahmengröße m ok ist.
danke schon mal


----------



## Elfriede (16. Dezember 2008)

93Andy93 schrieb:


> ich hätte da auch mal eine frage. ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Keiler zulegen. ich bin 176cm groß und wollte fragen ob da die rahmengröße m ok ist.
> danke schon mal



Ja.


----------

